# Orioles to offer free tickets... but only to kids



## Lipitor (Apr 11, 2018)

https://sports.yahoo.com/baltimore-...dote-baseballs-attendance-woes-142016925.html



> [NBA Playoffs Bracket Challenge: $1M for the perfect bracket]
> 
> “When a sport says every year we’re now at $8 billion, $9 billion, $10 billion … how did the league or the industry get there?” Orioles executive vice president John P. Angelos said. “I’ll tell you how [baseball] didn’t get there: by raising the number of people walking in through the door.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 11, 2018)

Personally I think a team like Baltimore with a field in Inner Harbor, should try to appeal to the single, childless local millennial crowd as well. Offer reasonable ticket prices, reasonable beer/food prices, and get events that encourage them to come.

Sure have kid days too, especially for day games, but I think ignoring to the adult millennial, disposable income market is a mistake.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 11, 2018)

Baseball's fucking boring and kids couldn't give less of a shit about it. They should embrace their demographic and play Fox News on the jumbotron and sell Depends in the gift shop.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 11, 2018)

Camden yards is a nice stadium, I'd make the trek again if things got cheap just cause.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Apr 11, 2018)

i remember like twelve years ago they offered free webkinz to kids and I was like 'why they don't do that here' but that's because people actually want to go to red sox games


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 11, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> Baseball's fucking boring and kids couldn't give less of a shit about it. They should embrace their demographic and play Fox News on the jumbotron and sell Depends in the gift shop.


Something something trading cards for the gooks and tacos for the spics too.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 11, 2018)

> hot dogs are $1.50, and 12-ounce beers cost $4



Shit, I'm an Os fan now. Fuck the Giants!


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Apr 11, 2018)

Baseball has to do something to replenish it's fanbase. 

An afternoon at the ballpark was fun 20 years ago 'cause there wasn't shit else to do and major steroid scandals hadn't made home run and distance records a mockery of sporting achievement. 

Now people 30 and under have more fun playing EA games with their friends. The view is better, it's cheaper, faster, more interactive and your living room doesn't smell like concrete, piss and stale beer.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 11, 2018)

Graffiti canvas said:


> Baseball has to do something to replenish it's fanbase.


Baseball is a shitty sport so it's a given that it'd die but then again so is basketball. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 11, 2018)

Graffiti canvas said:


> The view is better, it's cheaper, faster, more interactive and your living room doesn't smell like concrete, piss and stale beer.


----------



## DumbDosh (Apr 11, 2018)

Just exploit it like kids prices at movie theaters, show up unshaven and looking like shit and ask for a kids ticket, and when they say "uh no way you're 14 years old, show me your ID" you simply tell them you don't have an ID because you're only 14 and their entire system breaks down.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 11, 2018)

Baseball is only worth the price of 2nd hand outfield tickets and getting piss drunk and yelling at outfielders.


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Apr 11, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> Personally I think a team like Baltimore with a field in Inner Harbor, should try to appeal to the single, childless local millennial crowd as well. Offer reasonable ticket prices, reasonable beer/food prices, and get events that encourage them to come.
> 
> Sure have kid days too, especially for day games, but I think ignoring to the adult millennial, disposable income market is a mistake.



They've already lost that demographic starting back in the 90s when players juiced, the league didn't give a shit, and everything was done for maximum profit. Their schedules were built around television advertising revenue instead of in-stadium experience. If someone isn't interested in going to games as a kid, they won't care as an adult. Having a bunch of prime-time/late-night and weekday games is good for tv, but isn't getting the young fans in the seats.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 11, 2018)

We should do a kiwi ball game day.

Autism and baseball, what more does the world need?


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay, now find a way to fix having to deal with downtown traffic, weird homeless people outside the stadium, $40 parking, sunburns, having to give up an entire day out of my weekend, and my dad feeling the need to get absolutely plastered every time we go, and I might consider it. 

I enjoy baseball, and I like going to a game or two every year, but ticket and concession prices are the last thing keeping me from going more often.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 12, 2018)

The Orioles....yep, there's your problem right there. When's the last time they took the damn pennant?


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 12, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> We should do a kiwi ball game day.
> 
> Autism and baseball, what more does the world need?


The idea has floated around to do a game night, much like Kiwi movie night. Where we would watch a game via a stream and discuss/goof off in a discord. Although it hasn't gotten much traction and would be hard to organize/pick a game to watch.


----------



## gobbogobb (Apr 13, 2018)

Pablo Birmingham said:


> They've already lost that demographic starting back in the 90s when players juiced, the league didn't give a shit, and everything was done for maximum profit. Their schedules were built around television advertising revenue instead of in-stadium experience. If someone isn't interested in going to games as a kid, they won't care as an adult. Having a bunch of prime-time/late-night and weekday games is good for tv, but isn't getting the young fans in the seats.


They lost it before that with the strike.  The roid era brought people back for a while but that ended when all the bug names got busted.  In my non-expert opinion the season is too damn long, the games are too damn long, and the prices for everything are insane.

Baseball is a good sport that's been ruined by oversaturation especially on TV.  Good on the Orioles for at least making a token effort to change things a little.


----------



## Slightly Observant (Apr 24, 2018)

How ‘bout dem O’s, hon?


----------

